# Indiana Schools Use Marijuana Goggles to Misinform Kids About Stoned Driving



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2015)

From hightimes.com






*Indiana Schools Use Marijuana Goggles to Misinform Kids About Stoned Driving*

By Mike Adams · Mon Sep 28, 2015

An Indiana school system believes that using scare tactics and other modern day renditions of reefer madness is an effective method for preventing youngsters from experimenting with marijuana. 

A recent report from WISH-TV reveals that educators in Hancock County have teamed up with the Neighbors Against Substance Abuse (NASA) and the local Youth Council to fit teens with Marijuana Goggles in order to demonstrate what it is like to drive stoned.








Supposedly, by employing this new technique, kids will learn what it is like to be high and make bad decisions on the road without ever having to actually partake in the substance.

Anytime you can do an activity  something thats interactive with them, or something that provides education, thats great. These actually simulate the loss of some of your cognitive functions, said Tim Rutherford with NASA.

However, the problem with pot goggles is that they are not constructed with some ultra-sophisticated technology that tricks the brain into reacting to a persons surroundings in a manner similar to which they might under the influence of marijuana. But rather, these specs are simply designed to eliminate the color red from a persons visual perspective.

Of course, anyone who has ever smoked weed at least once in his or her life understands that marijuana does not cause any level of color blindness that could prevent even the highest driver from seeing colors. Yet, educators feel that forcing kids to wear the equivalent of a welding shield and then having them perform a number of ridiculous activities, like navigating a tiny car on a stick around a little plastic town full of red flashing lights that are supposed to represent the children they will soon kill because they are driving stoned, is the best way to teach them the perils of high driving.

Although some high school students are not buying into the idea that color blindness is equal to being stoned, they argue that the pot goggle program might have a significant impact on grade school kids.

I think it kind of scares them. Especially younger kids. High-schoolers they kind of look past it, but with the younger kids they see what horrible things can happen. I think it impacts them a lot because they can see how real it is, said Blair Viehweg, a senior at Mount Vernon.

The company that manufactures the bogus Marijuana Simulation Experience Kit  Fatal Vision  is charging schools and youth groups in upwards of $2,200 to misinform teens and other people oblivious to the realities of marijuana intoxication. 

The companys website explains that its the green lens that is the secret to simulating stoned driving.

The green lens is one component of the marijuana goggle to help demonstrate the distorted processing of visual information. The eyes are one source of information that the mind uses to make a decision. The green lens acts as a filter that screens out potentially important information needed to make a decision in the specifically designed activities. The included activities use this filter to demonstrate how loss of information processing and altered visual perception might result in potentially severe consequences.

Using Fatal Visions logic, stoners across the United States could reverse the effects of being stoned by wearing a pair of special glasses designed last year by EnChroma Labs, which allows people with color blindness to distinguish photo-pigments and see clearly. 


http://www.hightimes.com/read/india...-goggles-misinform-kids-about-stoned-driving


----------

